# Solved: USB Mouse Disconnecting and Reconnecting Automatically



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

Guys,

I use the Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 with my Samsung Laptop and the USB port disconnects and reconnects the mouse often. This makes it tough to use the mouse with my computer.

I connected my phone onto the same port for syncing and didn't have issues. Could this be a problem with the mouse (2 months old) or the laptop (4 months old)?

PS. I have unchecked Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power for all the ports, but the problem still persists.

Waiting for your response.


----------



## tkwincru (Feb 8, 2011)

It could be both, meaning that if the driver for the USB port and the driver for the mouse are conflicting you can have this issue. 

Check Device Manager to see if there are any issues with your USB drivers. Make sure there are no yellow exclamation points. If there are, try uninstalling the drivers, rebooting and having the computer re-install them. 

As for the mouse, you can visit Microsoft.com to get the latest driver support. This will ensure you have the latest driver installed for the mouse. 

Hope this gets you started in the right place.


----------



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

I checked Device Manager and they all seem to be perfect. No exclamation points at all. 

Checked for updates for the mouse, it says that my drivers are up-to-date. But, the problem persists.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

What happens if you put the mouse in a different USB port?


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Just some random thoughts...

Batteries, even when new, can behave in odd ways, Have you tried a different battery?

Have you tried turning the mouse off then back on and pushing the reset/reconnect button on the bottom?

And I've had 2 Microsoft mice and both gave me odd problems, so I avoid them and have been using Logitech.


----------



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

parttimetechie said:


> What happens if you put the mouse in a different USB port?


I've tried it in all ports. The same problem occurs.-


----------



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

DVOM said:


> Just some random thoughts...
> 
> Batteries, even when new, can behave in odd ways, Have you tried a different battery?
> 
> ...


I don't have a different battery right now, but I'll check with another mouse. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

The Problem seems to have gone now. I rolled back to the older version of the Microsoft IntelliPoint driver.


----------

